# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Good things about going bald~

## landzai

It a little depressing here, so lets lighten it up.  Let me start...

Good things about going bald is
1) You dont have to buy shampoo anymore
2) You can shave your own head 
3) You have a free flashlight on top of your head
4) You know your nickname is "The bald guy"
5) You know if a girl stays with you its definately not because of your hair
6) You get more motivated to go to the gym
7) You dont have to worry about hairloss anymore
8) You will become the new laser tag king coz u can use the skill --- "Reflection"
9) You get more respect on the streets
10) You can always dress up as Mr. Clean or Walter White or gru from despicable me on Halloween 
11) You can sing "I'm balding and I know it..."
12) You know once you go bald, there's no going back
13) You can tell people that you're going bald because of the intense activity of your brain, and you can tell the girls that they dont have a beard because of the intense activity of their chins

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

More good things about hair loss, for those around the bald guy:

14. You'll be the target of bald jokes and make every one's night. Therefore get invited to places more, as the group jester.
15. Guys around you will be relieved that you are no competition with your ugly ass head. If they are decent, they will get the girl over you.
16. You'll make your friends around you appear more attractive.

----------


## crafter

you'll save money because you'll have no social life or girlfriend  :Smile:

----------


## Buster

17) People can rub your bald head for good luck
18) you won't have to worry about hair in your face
19) It would be easier for people to imagine what your baby would look like
20) You can blind others when the sun/light bounces off of your bald head
21) You won't have to worry about losing your hair
22) Instead of using your actual name people will refer to you as "the bald guy"

----------


## MackJames

You can take up hat collecting.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

23. While your friends all worried about getting STD's from all the skanks they are having sex with from the club, you can rest easy because as a bald guy you are not getting any ass so there is no need to worry about diseases.

----------


## Buster

24) You can stump the guy at the "Guess Your Age" game and win a prize.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

24.  You are saving money on condoms, which you will not need, ever.
25.  You improve your stealth capability, because if you do end up getting a girl friend, most likely she is dog meat, and you will have to be stealthy around town so your friends and family don't see you with her.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

26. You will save money on hair products: gel, hair spray's, etc.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

27.  You will end up getting killer forearms, since you will be having sex with yourself instead of with a girl.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

28.  You will be a better person and less shallow because now you will have to date girls for "what's on the inside".

----------


## Westonci

29. We all get a massive dopamine rush, once they announce a cure for baldness.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> 24.  You are saving money on condoms, which you will not need, ever.
> 25.  *You improve your stealth capability, because if you do end up getting a girl friend, most likely she is dog meat, and you will have to be stealthy around town so your friends and family don't see you with her.*


 Damn, I admit I chuckled at this one.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

30. No bad hair days.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Good thread.  Most of the time this place is a breeding ground for depression.  I think it's important for us to take a step back once in a while and try to laugh at this crap we are dealing with.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

31.  You now look like the famous actors: Jason Statham, Vin Diesel, and The Rock.

----------


## mmmcoffee

> Good thread.  Most of the time this place is a breeding ground for depression.  I think it's important for us to take a step back once in a while and try to laugh at this crap we are dealing with.


 Oh that's what you were doing with your posts in this thread? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

You'd get laid if you tried. Also, calling girls dog meat? Probably on par with a girl calling you bald.

----------


## BigThinker

> and you can tell the girls that they dont have a beard because of the intense activity of their chins


 lol'd

10char

----------


## ravegrover

> you'll save money because you'll have no social life or girlfriend


 unless u become a depressed alcoholic like me then u end up spending it all on booze

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Oh that's what you were doing with your posts in this thread?
> 
> You'd get laid if you tried. Also, calling girls dog meat? Probably on par with a girl calling you bald.


 That's exactly what I am doing.  Most of my posts when I am not giving my opinions on treatment are light hearted.  Trust me, I do not walk around with my head down full of depression in real life.  I have issues with hair loss like most of the guys around here, but I still enjoy my life going out and having fun.

AND before I forget, I have a girlfriend, so I have no problem getting laid either.  C'mon guys, it is ok to laugh at ourselves sometimes.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

32.  If you are lucky enough to be in a relationship, you will never have to deal with jealousy.  As your significant other will know that nobody else will want you because you are bald.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

33.  50% off on dating.  Since you will be going to movies, dinners, etc by yourself you will be saving at least half of what you would normally spend on dating.

----------


## BigThinker

> unless u become a depressed alcoholic like me then u end up spending it all on booze


 Shit-tier attitude.  One part of your life goes wrong so you throw them all away.  Doesn't even make sense.




> AND before I forget, I have a girlfriend, so I have no problem getting laid either.  C'mon guys, it is ok to laugh at ourselves sometimes.


 Agreed.  Been seeing a chick for a few weeks now and things are picking up.  Starting to think I need to need to delete my account here and let it be a thing of the past.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Agreed.  Been seeing a chick for a few weeks now and things are picking up.  Starting to think I need to need to delete my account here and let it be a thing of the past.


 If this site is having any kind of negative impact then I would do the same.  This isn't the case for me.  When I first found this site, it was a negative.  I usually left here more depressed than before I arrived.  Now it is totally different.  I enjoy helping the young guys and some of the stuff is actually entertaining to me.  

You are a good contributor.  You are one of the guys that actually got me to take a chance on fin.  With that being said if this place is more of a negative than a positive, then it is time to leave.  This goes for everybody including myself.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> It a little depressing here, so lets lighten it up.  Let me start...
> 
> Good things about going bald is
> 1) You dont have to buy shampoo anymore
> 2) You can shave your own head 
> 3) You have a free flashlight on top of your head
> 4) You know your nickname is "The bald guy"
> 5) You know if a girl stays with you its definately not because of your hair
> 6) You get more motivated to go to the gym
> ...


 Shaved Look

Seven Reasons bald Men are Sexy

A Sampling of Women's Opinion of Bald Men

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1045 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions.  Ask for Chuck

----------


## Abdullah

It is really funny. But honestly there is no good thing about going bald.

----------


## dia17

1.You don't have fear of Hair loss
2. You have no worry about  hairs Bath everyday or every weakened
3. You don't have worry if you not wash your hairs and your hairs giving smell like garbage.
4. You have no need to purchase gel and hair styling creams for them.

----------

